# Derby Royal Infirmary, Derby - December 2013



## Lost Explorer (Jan 6, 2014)

Had a nice leisurely stroll round the DRI with King Mongoose and MCrosbie. The site is huge and I'm sure we probably didn't see all of it!

Looks like the hospital closed down at different times, with the last bit closing only a few months ago!



> Derbyshire Royal Infirmary (DRI) was established in 1810 on land formerly part of Derby's Castlefield estate on land near what is now Bradshaw Way and the A6 London Road. It was known as the Derbyshire General Infirmary at the time.
> 
> In 1890 a Typhoid outbreak sweeped through the hospital, and the buildings design was blamed. The hospital is entirely demolished, a year later Queen Victoria laid the foundation stone of what would become Derbyshire Royal Infirmary. The neo-Jacobean building was completed in 1894, and its main features were its 'Onion' shaped domed towers and its central corridor which ran the length of the hospital.
> 
> ...


History borrowed from thompski (hope you don't mind).






A rather underwhelming entrance!














































Overall a pretty good explore, lots of similar looking rooms but definitely worth a mooch! Rest of the photos can be found here!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thats clean and a nice old lift.


----------



## chazman (Jan 10, 2014)

im guessing theres an obvious point of entry and no secca.wont be long before the chavs and metal fairies do it over.nice pics and well done.


----------



## King Al (Jan 11, 2014)

Good stuff LE, like the CCTV control room!


----------



## Potter (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks excellent. Always very nice to see lots of equipment left.


----------

